# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Is This What They Call A Sash Window?

## Metal Head

Hi, 
The pictures below are of one of our wooden windows taken (and not very good) from inside the house. The arrows in both images is of a round piece of doweling that appears only just goes inside the top of the bottom window frame - I pulled the top window down as far as I could but it didn't have any doweling there to guide it. 
Is it possible to remove the window retaining beading to extract the window so I can work on them independently? 
If this isn't a sash window how (once repainted) do you stop either window from falling if opened  - I don't mean in their locked position :Wink 1:  
If there is any other advice you feel I should know about before tackling this task your advice would be much appreciated :2thumbsup:  
Cheers 
Metal Head

----------


## r3nov8or

The dowel you mention is likely (in my limited experience) to be hollow and is the 'container' for the mechaism that controls holding the windows in place at the desired height. This might be a weights system, a pulley system, or even a twisted flat rod (we have these, circa 1955), to create resistance to falling.  
If it really is a dowel, it may have been installed and made to look authentic after a troublesome mechansim was removed.   
You can remove the bead to remove the windows, but if there a mechanism in there, make sure you know how to restore it if you want it to work smoothly afterwards.

----------


## chrisp

See http://www.whitco.com.au/infoCentreD...ce_Systems.pdf for some info on the balance.

----------


## r3nov8or

> See http://www.whitco.com.au/infoCentreD...ce_Systems.pdf for some info on the balance.

  Thanks Chris. I've never tried to find replacements for my 'twisted rod' systems and actually need some  :Smilie:

----------


## chrisp

> Thanks Chris. I've never tried to find replacements for my 'twisted rod' systems and actually need some

  Me too!  It is on my 'one day' list.  The big hold up working out the weight of the sash to work out exactly which balances to buy. I was going to remove a sash or two and weigh them (when I get around to it).

----------


## Ozcar

> . . . I've never tried to find replacements for my 'twisted rod' systems and actually need some

  I thought I needed to replace some too but I got lucky. We had some that were shedding bits of plastic every time the windows were opened or closed. I discovered that the actual spiral mechanisms were just fine, but the plastic tubes surrounding them were falling apart after thirty or forty years.   
I got to thinking I would have to replace the whole shooting match after looking all over in the hopes of finding some suitable tubing to repair the old balances.   
Then I had a sudden thought. I actually had some suitable tubing lying in the shed! It turned out that 13mm irrigation pipe was just the correct diameter.

----------


## Ashore

> Me too! It is on my 'one day' list. The big hold up working out the weight of the sash to work out exactly which balances to buy. I was going to remove a sash or two and weigh them (when I get around to it).

  I've only ever seen two diffrent sash weights , usual standard window sie is about 14" long and weigh 5 lb or there abouts ..........umm   ...28cm and 2and a bit kilo 
Replacing the cord isnt hard , freeing up the wheels can be more difficult  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Metal Head

Hi Everyone, 
Thank you to all those who answered my questions. I just looked under the bottom sash to find the standard foot screwed in position. Thus next week I will remove the beading - in order to remove the window frame and see what the make up is of the sash balance.  
Cheers
MH

----------

